# صدمه



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

صدمه


عندما تمر بازمه نفسيه ولا تجد صديقك بجانبك
صدمه


عندما تفسر كلماتك وافعالك على انها كلمات حاقد
صدمه
عندما يجحد عطائك
صدمه


عندما تمر بك سنين العمر وتجد انك لم تحقق شيء من احلامك
صدمه


عندما يذهب ما بنيته ادراج الرياح
صدمهعندما تكتشف ان من تحب يتسلى بمشاعرك
صدمه


عندما يوأد الاحساس فى مهده
صدمه


عندما تمد يدك للناس بالخير وترد خائبا
صدمه


عندما يصارحك من تحب انك لا تعنى له شيئا
صدمه
عندما تكتشف ان الاشاعات التى تصدر عليك
مصدرها اقرب الناس لك
صدمه


عندما تكتشف ان خلف الاشكال الرائعه انفس جوفاء خاويه


عندما يخونك من هو منك وفيك
صدمهعندما يموت اقرب الناس اليك
صدمه


عندما تقابل صديق لم تره من سنين ولا يتذكر اسمك
صدمه


عندما تطعن فى ظهرك وتجد الطاعن اخاك
صدمه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو اللى خلانى قربت أعيط 
بس أفتكر مكانه مكانش يبقى فى الثقافى
ميرسى كمان مرة على الموضوع المؤثر
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الحلو اللى خلانى قربت أعيط
> بس أفتكر مكانه مكانش يبقى فى الثقافى
> ميرسى كمان مرة على الموضوع المؤثر
> ربنا يبارك​



مرسي على مشاركتك 
 الرب يحميك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*

موضوع جميل اوى 

شكرااااااااااااااا يا امجد

فعلا مكانه فى العام​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*



candy Shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا يا امجد
> 
> فعلا مكانه فى العام​



شكرا على المشاركة 
الرب معاكم يا مشرفين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*

*موووضوع جميل يا امجد....ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*



dona Nabil قال:


> *موووضوع جميل يا امجد....ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*



وربنا يباركك 
شكرا على المشاركة ​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*

شكرا امجد
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صدمه*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا امجد
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



شكرا علي المشاركة

سلام الرب


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*عندما يخونك من هو منك وفيك*
*عندما يصارحك من تحب انك لا تعنى له شيئا*
*جامدين اوى*

*موضوع جميل يا امجد*


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا  جزيلا  لمرورك 

شكرا لمشاركتك  
سلام الرب​


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*

 ميرسى



 وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صدمه*



كوك قال:


> ميرسى
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا
وربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fullbank (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صدمه*



amjad-ri قال:


> صدمه
> 
> 
> عندما تمر بازمه نفسيه ولا تجد صديقك بجانبك
> ...




الحمد لله كله صار معي ما عدا

1-عندما تطعن فى ظهرك وتجد الطاعن اخاك
2-عندما يذهب ما بنيته ادراج الرياح
3-عندما تكتشف ان من تحب يتسلى بمشاعرك
4-عندما تمر بك سنين العمر وتجد انك لم تحقق شيء من احلامك


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صدمه*



fullbank قال:


> الحمد لله كله صار معي ما عدا
> 
> 1-عندما تطعن فى ظهرك وتجد الطاعن اخاك
> 2-عندما يذهب ما بنيته ادراج الرياح
> ...



ان شاء الله 

ولا وحدة من الي كتبتهم

تصير معك

سلام الرب معك​


----------



## +فراشة مسيحية+ (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع حلو اووووي ربنا يبارك حياك وخدمتك منتظرة الجديد


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

+فراشة مسيحية+ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا موضوع حلو اووووي ربنا يبارك حياك وخدمتك منتظرة الجديد



شكرا يا فراشة المنتدى

الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_صدمة
عندما تمر بأزمة نفسيه ولا تجد صديقك إلى جانبك . 

صدمة
عندما تفسر كلماتك وأفعالك على أنها كلمات حاقد . 

صدمة
عندما يُجحد عطائك .. 

صدمة
عندما تمر بك سنين العمر وتجد أنك لم تحقق شيء من أحلامك.. 

صدمة
عندما يذهب جميع ما بنيته أدراج الرياح .. 

صدمة
عندما يخونك من هو منك وفيك ..

صدمة
عندما يموت أقرب الناس اليك .. 

صدمة
عندما تقابل صديقا لم تره منذ سنين ولا يتذكر اسمك 

صدمة
عندما تطعن في ظهرك وتجد الطاعن أخاك .. 

صدمة
عندما تكتشف أن من تحب يتسلى بمشاعرك . 

صدمة
عندما يوأد الاحساس في مهده .. 


صدمة 
عندما تمد يديك للناس بالخير وترد خائبا .. 

صدمة 
عندما يصارحك من تحب انك لاتعني له شيئا .. 

صدمة 
عندما تتُهم بما ليس فيك .. 

صدمة
عندما تكتشف أن مصدر الإشاعات التي تصدر عليك 
مصدرها أقرب الناس لك .. 

صدمة 
عندما تكتشف أن خلف الأجساد الرائعة أنفس خاوية جوفاء
ولكن الصدمة
الحقيقة هي





ماذا تتوقع.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هي عندما تجد نفسك في القبر
وحيدا ولا شخص واحد هو الذي معك
وقد تتركك كل من سبق ذكرهم
هو
؟
؟
؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إما عملك الصالح وإما عملك السيئ
والصدمه الأكبر
وقوفك بين يدي الله بدون عمل
بدون ذكر اسم الله
بدون جهاد للنفس
ولعدو الخير
بأكبر مصيبة أصابت العالم

هل أنت ممن عافك الله منها
وتعمل لدينك ولأخرتك
هل علمت اخي
ما هي الصدمة الحقيقة؟؟؟؟؟؟
أذن ارضى الله ولا تضيع الوقت فانك مسؤول أمام من لا يغفل ولا ينام
عن كل شئ كبر أو صغر_​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

جميلة شكرا ليك


----------



## nonaa (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

فعلا صدمه كبيرة
اشكرك تونى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hemamansour (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

الصراحه انا مسلم بس انا معجب جدا بالموضوع وهو بيناسب جميع الديا نات .......واشكرك على هذه المشاركه الجيده::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_



جميلة شكرا ليك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى 
مشكور على مرورك_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_فعلا صدمه كبيرة
اشكرك تونى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​انا اللى متشكر جدا على المرور
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_


			الصراحه انا مسلم بس انا معجب جدا بالموضوع وهو بيناسب جميع الديا نات .......واشكرك على هذه المشاركه الجيده:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اهلاا بيك منور الموضوع
مشكوووور 
وشكرا كتييير على مرورك_​


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_العفو
وميرسى كتييير على المرور  mero_engel​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

رااااااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_



رااااااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا كوكو 
ويعوضك خير
مشكووووووووووور​_


----------



## Nana&Jesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

ربنا  يباركك بجد مواضيعك كلها جميلةجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:999::sami73:


----------



## viviane tarek (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

حلو كتير 
        برغم انها صدمة
                       بس دى صدمة تفوق

مشكور لتعب محبتك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك ياتونى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

*موضوع جميل اوى يا تونى بجد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_



ربنا يباركك بجد مواضيعك كلها جميلةجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييييييييير
وميرسى على المرور
مشكووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_


حلو كتير 
برغم انها صدمة
بس دى صدمة تفوق

مشكور لتعب محبتك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك ياتونى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى
وميرسى كتيييير على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووره​​_


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_



موضوع جميل اوى يا تونى بجد
ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ويباركك
ميرسى كتييير على المرور
مشكووووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*


----------



## SALVATION (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صـــــــدمة*

_ميرسى كتيييير دونا 
وميرسى اكتر على المرور​_


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

صدمة 

عندما تمر بأزمة نفسيه ولا تجد صديقك الى جانبك . 

صدمة 

عندما تفسر كلماتك وأفعالك على أنها كلمات حاقد . 

صدمة 

عندما يُجحد عطائك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تمر بك سنين العمر وتجد أنك لم تحقق شيء من أحلامك.. 

صدمة 

عندما يذهب جميع ما بنيته أدراج الرياح .. 

صدمة 

عندما يخونك من هو منك وفيك .. 

صدمة 

عندما يموت أقرب الناس اليك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تقابل صديقا لم تره منذ سنين ولا يتذكر اسمك 

صدمة 

عندما تطعن في ظهرك وتجد الطاعن أخاك .. 

صدمة 

عندما تكتشف أن من تحب يتسلى بمشاعرك . 
صدمة 

عندما يوأد الاحساس في مهده .. 

صدمة 

عندما تمد يديك للناس بالخير وترد خائبا .. 

صدمة 

عندما يصارحك من تحب انك لاتعني له شيئا .. 

صدمة 

عندما تتُهم بما ليس فيك .. (( تنطبق على الــدلو...... ع ))

صدمة 

عندما تكتشف أن مصدر الاشاعات التي تصدر عليك 
مصدرها أقرب الناس لك .. 

صدمة 
عندما تكتشف أن خلف الاجساد الرائعه أنفس خاوية جوفاء
​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (6 يناير 2010)

بجد فعل كلامك  صح شكر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ارتواء (6 يناير 2010)

*حبيبتي الصدمات كثيرة في الحياة و لا بد منها لذلك على الانسان العاقل أن يكون مستعد للتصدي لها بايمان قوي و همة و عزية*

*شكراً لكِ مواضيعكِ راقيه كرقتك*

*المسيح يباركك*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا تامر

نورت يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا ارنواء يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

جميل  يا روزي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## روزي86 (7 يناير 2010)

وانت طيب يا كليمو يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


موضوع رائع جدا  _-- ومؤثر


شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل زيك

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

> عندما تمر بك سنين العمر وتجد انك لم تحقق شيء من احلامك
> صدمه


 
واشد صدمه 
شكرا ليك يا امجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

